# just released info Argonne researchers identify another reason why fast-charging degrades the performance of Li-ion batteries 05 December 2021



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

A new study by researchers from Argonne National Laboratory and the University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign seeking to identify the reasons that cause the performance of fast-charged lithium-ion batteries to degrade in EVs has found interesting chemical behavior of the anode as the battery is charged and discharged. An open-access paper on the study is published in the _Journal of The Electrochemical Society_.

https://www.greencarcongress.com/2021/12/20211205-anl.html
The anode in Li-ion batteries is typically made out of graphite assembled out of small particles; lithium ions can insert themselves into the anode material in a process called intercalation. When intercalation happens properly, the battery can successfully charge and discharge.

When a battery is charged too quickly, however, intercalation becomes a trickier business. Instead of smoothly getting into the graphite, the lithium ions tend to aggregate on top of the anode's surface, resulting in a plating effect that can damage the battery.



> _Plating is one of the main causes of impaired battery performance during fast charging. As we charged the battery quickly, we found that in addition to the plating on the anode surface there was a build up of reaction products inside the electrode pores._
> -Argonne battery scientist Daniel Abraham, corresponding author​


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> A new study by researchers from Argonne National Laboratory and the University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign seeking to identify the reasons that cause the performance of fast-charged lithium-ion batteries to degrade in EVs has found interesting chemical behavior of the anode as the battery is charged and discharged. An open-access paper on the study is published in the _Journal of The Electrochemical Society_.
> 
> https://www.greencarcongress.com/2021/12/20211205-anl.html
> The anode in Li-ion batteries is typically made out of graphite assembled out of small particles; lithium ions can insert themselves into the anode material in a process called intercalation. When intercalation happens properly, the battery can successfully charge and discharge.
> ...


I appreciate the posting but suspect there are other scenarios. Regardless, I'll read the paper.

Bob Wilson


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes Bob, read it and please respond with your thoughts. As they say...it's way above my pay grade. Thanks


----------

